# ADF debate!



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

My 28ltr tank will be empty for a while because it needs repares. Probably a month or so and an idea popped into my head while thinking about what to do with it afterwards. I was debating another betta, female this time but then the other half said it'd be great to have a frog. I thought of it, knowing the tanks a bit on the small side then I remembered the cute little frogs they were selling in the LFS recently. ADF's! They had ACFs but I know they can be quite large. 

Anyone have one or a pair? Do they do better in pairs? This of course is just an idea for the minute. Like I said I have a month so won't be rushing out tomorrow to buy some froggies. Just curious about them at the moment. What are they like to care for? Does the tank need cycling like with fish and do they have special diet requirements etc. I will be researching them on info sites but was wondering if anyone had them so I have someones experiences. As we know from betta info sites they can be dubious sometimes. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Frogs need groups, 5+. They are primarily carnivores and need a higher protein diet but be careful not to over feed. They will eat pretty much any sort of food however. THey are nocturnal and nearly completly blind and rely on smell to find food. They also need air to breath so make sure their is room at the top and there is a good cover to keep the air above the water moist. You also need a good cover because they will jump out. They also need hiding places and plants. Dont expect to see them during the day much for the first month. They should begin coming out more during the day as they get situated and feel comfortable.

African Dwarf Frog You can see more in the profile.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

PLEASE READ THE LINK IN MY SIGNATURE..... 

ADFs do not need large groups to be happy... they are not nocturnal as far as i have seen in the years that i have kept them...


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks gizmo! 5! I've been researching all day and I've not seen anything about large groups or nocturnal... I know they need plants and hiding spots much like bettas. I don't plan on keeping them with anything else. I will just have the adfs together. I was thinking a pair because of bio loads etc and over crowding.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

A pair would be great in a ten gallon tank, i have a pair in seven gallons right now, but i am fairly experienced and keep up with a strict water change schedule.

They really require about the same care as a betta would need, temp wise and all that. lol


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've read at a few sites they live in colder temps. 70f one place said. Is this myth? The tank is actually a 30ltr flatback hex. I baught it 2nd hand with no measurements etc so today I measured it and found it to be 30 ltrs. About 8gal. Will this be ok for a pair? This is just thinking at the moment. I'm still keen on another betta but adfs are so sweet and my other half finally agrees with me on something. He doesn't like bettas!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

in 8 gallons a pair will be fine. Just keep up on the water changes and whatnot, and it wouldnt hurt to have mostly or all live plants, lol. 

Use a sand sudstrate, very fine is best, but they do fine on most types of sand. 

They like the high end of tropical temps, so between 76 and 80 is best. I have all of my heaters set to 80 for my tanks (except my coldwater tank) and my ADFs do great.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Are thy quite hardy? They are rather pricey in my lfs and I don't want to spend a small fortune on a very sensitive animal just incase things do go wrong and lose them. This is more my other halfs concern. He's the money worrier. I'm more worried I'll kill them in the first week through inexperience.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

They are pretty hardy, but they also wont show much sign of being ill either... Frogs are very stoic animals when it comes to illness, because in the wild, if you look sick, you get eaten. 

Just buy them both at the same time and keep them only with eachother for the first three months before adding anything else to the tank (like snails or shrimp) and after that you should be good.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok  I've also read somewhere to avoid filtration if it's a species tank and to just do water changes weekly and be strict because of the problem with water movement upsetting them. Again myth or fact?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have always had a filter in my ADFs tank. If you are worried about them getting their legs sucked in to the intake put sponge around it or some pantyhose (clean of course).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can 2 live in a 4 gallon with gravel as substrate?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

A four gallon tank is too small for even one ADF, it wouldnt have a proper footprint on it to support two. I would say the smallest you want to go with a pair would be one of those bookshelf tanks from petco.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What size would that be?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> What size would that be?


I think he's talking about 6.6g long tanks that are sold at PetCo. 

 I would love to get a pair of ADFs and house them, but, my sister thinks they're gross, heh.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, lol, sorry, the 6.6 gallon tanks at petco are what i meant. 

And btw, i am a girl. X3


----------

